# Feeling a bit bummed



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Well I took Mike to the airport this morning. He left for Germany, will be there for three months and then will head to Iraq...not looking foreward to that one. I know six months isnt that long and i have known this was coming for months, but i cried the whole way there and the whole way back. We stayed up almost all night last night watching movies and playing board games, had a BBQ with some friends ate some junk food. It was fun but seemed to go by way too fast. and now he is gone. I wont hear from him until tomorrow morning hopefully when he gets his email hooked up when he gets to the airforce base.
Just feeling a little alone right now.
beth


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

:hug: 

I hope everything goes okay and don't forget we're all here for you. Six months IS a long time when its a separation from the one you love, but it will pass.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

:hug: :hug: You know that we are always here for you :hug: :hug:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

We are here for you :hug: And if you let us, we definately won't let you get lonely.

I pray for his safe return, the months will fly by and before you know it he'll be with you once again. :hug:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks guys, I sure hope they go by fast. It sure has been a bummer of a day. When i got back in the car i the first song i heard was letters from home by John Micheal Montgomery. I could of changed the station but i just couldnt. And then went i went to go feed the horses the first song that i heard was traveling soldier by the dixie chicks. Never have been a big fan of them but that one song i do like maybe because its sad. All i can say is i hope my soldier does come home. Im sure he will. I just get tired of turning around and another kid has come home in a box. babies never knowing their dad or mom for that matter. I have a close friend she has two little boys who are four and two this was the first year their dad was home for christmas. I know im not alone. So many others are in my situation...just doesnt seem to get anyeasier.
thanks again
beth


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh Beth I am sure everything will be fine :hug: Anytime you need to just talk or vent we are all here for you :hug: :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I know it isn't easy...but yes ......we are here for you............ :hug:


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

We are all here for you, hopefully the next months fly by quickly. He'll be kept in my prayers. :hug:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm so sad, that you are so sad :tears: I'll keep you and your loved one in my prayers. We are here for you, please keep us updated. My DIL has been to Afghanistan, and Iraq. She wasn't in combat, of course. But, we kept plugging along and now she's home. Do you have family close by?


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Mike is a hydrolics (sp?) mechanic, so he doesnt see combat thank god. he just fixes the things in the combat. Its just the roadside bombs and whatnot that he has to worry about. 
yes i do live very close to family and supportive frieds which helps tons. He also has internet over there and has promised to write every day as soon as he is able. 
beth


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Beth tell Michael thank you for me :flag: 

And here is a :hug: for you


----------

